# Looking for recommendations on old iron for haying



## Dave12 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi All,

New to the forum and relatively new to the wonderful world of making hay. I currently have a mid 90's Case IH 5230 mfwd that runs my New Idea 5209 discbine and NH 315 small square baler and hopefully a round baler in the future. The electronics associated with the transmission on this tractor have let me down a few times and left me high and dry so I'm looking at going to something a little more old school that will hopefully be more reliable. I'm looking for a 2wd cab tractor with heat and air to run my equipment. Something around the 90-100 hp range should be more than sufficient. Right now I'm cutting approximately 50 relatively flat acres on 4 separate fields 2-3 cuts depending on the weather.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Some will grip but a IH 86 series is about the oldest iron cab wise I would want or (can't believe I'm typing the following) JD sound guard 55 series.

Honestly from a comfort standpoint I like my MX110 but I do have back ups. I would wire 2 tractors for everything you pull so if something does happen, it's just backup, hook, and go. If you buy a new baler, have them throw in an extra harness for the tractor side so you will have 2. It was nearly $600 when I ordered a second set.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

You sure did see a lot of farmers running around with the JD 4230's, 4430's and 4440's back in the day, fits all your requirements and right at the horse power you want.


----------



## Dave12 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hayjosh said:


> You sure did see a lot of farmers running around with the JD 4230's, 4430's and 4440's back in the day, fits all your requirements and right at the horse power you want.


I've looked at a few of those online. They definitely are what I'm looking for but a little pricey in my parts...$20,000 and up.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

30/40 series JD and 86 series IH would be my recommendation as well. There can be a price difference between the 30/40 series JD and the 86 series IH and a lot has to do with transmission style. If you have the option of checking them out side by side it would be interesting which you would choose. I only have experience with these 2 brands so can't speak about the others.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dave12 said:


> I've looked at a few of those online. They definitely are what I'm looking for but a little pricey in my parts...$20,000 and up.


Here, it would be tough to find a reasonable hour 100 hp cab tractor with H/A for less than 20K....if you can drop down to 80+ hp(pto) it would open a much larger selection for less money. Will your roundbaler size work with less hp?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm going to guess your 5230 is a power shift? If so consider another CIH Maxxum but with the synchro trans. They have the same number of gears as the power shift with the same ratios pretty much, with fewer electronic and no powershift clutch packs to fail.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Hayjosh said:


> You sure did see a lot of farmers running around with the JD 4230's, 4430's and 4440's back in the day, fits all your requirements and right at the horse power you want.


Still use our 4440 and 4430 all summer haying and occasionally in the winter. I live in a 4760 for the winter just because it's a FWA and makes the snowy hills easier to deal with. These can all be rebuilt and parts are easy to find new or used. Just put led lights and a newer radio or possibly a new cab liner kit and they still do the same job as a $100k unit.

Adrian


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Allis chalmers 7000 series 7010,20,30,40 etc. Get 4 or 5 of them for 20,000$

For haying don't bother with cast or loaded rears. Get a power shift one not the power director.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

woodland said:


> Still use our 4440 and 4430 all summer haying and occasionally in the winter. I live in a 4760 for the winter just because it's a FWA and makes the snowy hills easier to deal with. These can all be rebuilt and parts are easy to find new or used. Just put led lights and a newer radio or possibly a new cab liner kit and they still do the same job as a $100k unit.
> 
> Adrian


I could score my grandpappy's 4430 for $10k, always parked in the barn and he's the only owner. It's still in really good condition. I'm really considering it, I could pay it back a few grand/year and save cash capital for other things, plus get to farm with grandpa's tractor. It was his round baling tractor.

Plus, I just think they're a good looking tractor. In the same way I think a 4020 is a good looking tractor. They look the way a tractor should.

Which--to the OP--you could always consider a Ford 7000 or 8000 series cab tractor. They'll be a little cheaper than a Deere. Plus some of those look like a bad ass tractor. JMO.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I've been window shopping Joan Deere models 5500, 5510 and 5520. These, per Nebraska tests make 80ish PTO hp - maybe not enough for your needs. 4 cylinder diesel, basic tractor, no real electronics, mechanical linkages, etc. The dry clutch and PTO clutches seem to be the weak link - if neglected. Shuttle shift was available with wet clutch and a cab was an option too.

Late model tractors, generally lower hours, Deere dealer support if required. If I could finger a downside, it would be weight vs a larger row crop tractor.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Dave12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to the forum and relatively new to the wonderful world of making hay. I currently have a mid 90's Case IH 5230 mfwd that runs my New Idea 5209 discbine and NH 315 small square baler and hopefully a round baler in the future. The electronics associated with the transmission on this tractor have let me down a few times and left me high and dry so I'm looking at going to something a little more old school that will hopefully be more reliable. I'm looking for a 2wd cab tractor with heat and air to run my equipment. Something around the 90-100 hp range should be more than sufficient. Right now I'm cutting approximately 50 relatively flat acres on 4 separate fields 2-3 cuts depending on the weather.
> 
> ...


Dave- the pre-tier 4 JD6100D would be a good fit, not sure what they are selling for these days or if you could get one in 2wd up your way. I had one, perfect for haying other than the tranny stunk-9 spd. the jd 12 or 16 spd is much nicer for haying and I would never again get a dry clutch. Other than that, for what you are running a JD 2640 would be fine. Had one with a NH1409 discbine and 315 kicker baler and did fine with 38rears. Just probably not going to find one with a cab which is why i don't have mine anymore.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> I've been window shopping Joan Deere models 5500, 5510 and 5520. These, per Nebraska tests make 80ish PTO hp - maybe not enough for your needs. 4 cylinder diesel, basic tractor, no real electronics, mechanical linkages, etc. The dry clutch and PTO clutches seem to be the weak link - if neglected. Shuttle shift was available with wet clutch and a cab was an option too.
> 
> Late model tractors, generally lower hours, Deere dealer support if required. If I could finger a downside, it would be weight vs a larger row crop tractor.
> 
> ...


Bill- I had a 5300 inherited from my dad. Could not get rid of it fast enough. burned through 2 drive clutches (it was my loader and raking/tedding tractor. my understanding was the 5300-5500 were the same tractors just mostly different fuel delivery systems to get the additional hp. burned up a pto clutch also. Tried it on my 315 baler and it just farted. Although i never had any issues with fuel system, I have someone I know that said they could be problematic. Also they were light in weight. Just one guys experience-


----------



## wvfarmboy54 (Feb 7, 2018)

now days it may not be as much about what make as it is a affordible deal, really dont need a 4x4 tractor for haying, a lot depends on how ahard to run your equipment is i have had good luck with a ford 7700 or 7710 thay will run a 5x6 baler or 10 ft moco with no problome and can be had for 10 to 15 k with cab and air but again some older masseys with a perkins enguine runs great aswell for lots less than a deere, just my thoughts.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Hayjosh said:


> I could score my grandpappy's 4430 for $10k, always parked in the barn and he's the only owner. It's still in really good condition. I'm really considering it, I could pay it back a few grand/year and save cash capital for other things, plus get to farm with grandpa's tractor. It was his round baling tractor.


Sounds like a great deal with even better payment terms????

And you know the history of it which is the kicker. A beat up-wore out one up here is still worth at least that much.


----------



## Dave12 (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for all the input guys. I have been looking at some of the models suggested. IH 886 to 1086. Ford 7700-7710. As much as I like the Deeres they are a little out of my price range.

Dave


----------



## Dave12 (Feb 12, 2018)

Gearclash said:


> I'm going to guess your 5230 is a power shift? If so consider another CIH Maxxum but with the synchro trans. They have the same number of gears as the power shift with the same ratios pretty much, with fewer electronic and no powershift clutch packs to fail.


You're correct. It is a Power Shift. As much as I like being able to shift up and down in the range on the fly I haven't been happy with the reliability. There aren't a lot of Maxxums around here and I've never seen one without the power shift transmission.


----------



## Dave12 (Feb 12, 2018)

Vol said:


> Here, it would be tough to find a reasonable hour 100 hp cab tractor with H/A for less than 20K....if you can drop down to 80+ hp(pto) it would open a much larger selection for less money. Will your roundbaler size work with less hp?
> 
> Regards, Mike


I don't have a round baler at the moment. If/when I get one it would be a 4x5 net wrap baler. For now 80 hp PTO would be plenty enough.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Dave12 said:


> You're correct. It is a Power Shift. As much as I like being able to shift up and down in the range on the fly I haven't been happy with the reliability. There aren't a lot of Maxxums around here and I've never seen one without the power shift transmission.


My brother has a 5230 with the power shift and a 5140 with the synchro. The 5140 was the baler tractor for quite a few years. It would be hard for me to pick one over the other. Each has advantages in certain situations, but the synchro will be by far the lower cost to own. The synchro is a two stick set up, and its easy to shift both gear boxes at the same time with a little practice.


----------



## opcruzer (May 7, 2016)

I am in the same boat and want to try and stick to a $10k budget and would really like to find a quad range 4030 with cab and of course heat and air. I wouldn’t be afraid of a Ford 8600 (my grandfather had one) or a white 2-105 (or something similar. I have a jd 336 baler and hoelscher accumulator so I would like a large enough tractor to someday get a pull type cutter.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

slowzuki said:


> Allis chalmers 7000 series 7010,20,30,40 etc. Get 4 or 5 of them for 20,000$
> For haying don't bother with cast or loaded rears. Get a power shift one not the power director.


X2. I have an AC 7000 that I paid 3500 bucks for, 105hp cab with heat and air, 2 speed pto, and a 3 speed powershift. Put a clutch in it 2 years back but other than that it just runs.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

Also look at the Case tractors like the 970, look for one with the power shift, cheap HP, but kind of an ugly color!


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

opcruzer said:


> I am in the same boat and want to try and stick to a $10k budget and would really like to find a quad range 4030 with cab and of course heat and air. I wouldn't be afraid of a Ford 8600 (my grandfather had one) or a white 2-105 (or something similar. I have a jd 336 baler and hoelscher accumulator so I would like a large enough tractor to someday get a pull type cutter.


I bought White 2-105 for $4500. But I went through this tractor from top to bottom. Even replaced the wiring harness. I have $10,000 into it now. Turn key and go do your work. Good on fuel and no computers to mess up. Rock solid old iron. not fancy but gets the job done.


----------



## ubadawg (Sep 25, 2011)

The JD 4430 and 4440 are good tractors but a lot of $$$$ great cabs too.

I use a farmall 1066 , They never die and have plenty of power for about anything you can throw at it.

The 86 series cab is terrible I think . Had one for years and hated it. 1066 has a lot of power for the $$


----------

